# SIMON Modellierung - Mathematik natürlich!



## MSimon (25 Juli 2011)

Mathematische Optimierung in einem Software-Paket

Die Mathematik bietet über das reine Anwenden von Formeln hinaus faszinierende Möglichkeiten in den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen. Gerade in der Automation und überall dort wo sie mit vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ringen. Denn oft ist es auch mit der größten Erfahrung fast unmöglich das Optimum wirklich zu erreichen. 

SIMON Modellierungen hat hierfür ein allgemein einsetzbares Software-Paket entwickelt, das die Strategien der Natur nachahmt und ein erstaunliches Optimierungspotential beinhaltet. Und Sie können sich dabei auf die Erstellung Ihrer Zielfunktion und die Angabe der Randbedingungen für die Parameterwerte beschränken und konzentrieren und kommen in den Genuss einer faszinierenden mathematischen Möglichkeit. Entwickelt von Profis für Profis. 

Ein Demoprogramm unserer Software integriert in Excel 2010 finden Sie auf http://simon-web.org/wordpress/lang/de-de/produkteproducts/microsoft-excel-integration

Schauen Sie es sich an und entdecken Sie, dass die Möglichkeit der individuellen Anpassung und das fachliche Know-how von SIMON Modellierungen es erlauben, Probleme zu lösen, welche z.B. über die Grenzen des schon integrierten Excel-Solvers hinausgehen. 

Die Integration in Ihre Softwareumgebung hat den Vorteil, dass oftmals sensibles Know-how im eigenen Unternehmen bleibt und relativ leicht intern darauf zugegriffen werden kann. Unser Softwarepaket kann generell einfach in unterschiedliche Softwarearchitekturen (z.B. Visualisierung-, SCADA- oder Programmier-Tools) eingebunden werden. 

Lassen Sie uns 1+1 zusammenzählen und Sie werden merken, es kommt bei weitem mehr als 2 heraus.

Viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald

Martina Simon

Tel. 06281/509111-0
msimon@simon-web.org


----------

